# Carvings on ebay



## Toddppm (May 19, 2007)

These are some cool vintage carvings, wish they were closer I'd buy them in a second.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=160118225650&rd=1&rd=1


----------

